# An der swalm in Holland angeln ?



## filli8183 (5. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin Besitzer de vispas.
Ich würde gerne mal an dem kleinen Flüsschen swalm auf der holländischen Seite nah an der Grenze angeln.
Kann mir jemand darüber seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?
Welche Fische sind darin vertreten ?
Sind stellen mit dem Auto nah zu befahren ?
Lieben Dank im Voraus


----------



## wilhelm (5. November 2015)

*AW: An der swalm in Holland angeln ?*

Ich war zugegeben vor Jahren mal da Angeln.
Am besten war die Mündung in Asselt mit dem PKW zu erreichen.
Allerdings wurden damals ( vor etwa drei Jahren ) schon sehr viele Zufahrtswege für KFZ gesperrt bzw. ab eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang und eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang gesperrt.
Also am besten mal übers Wochenende nach Asselt mit guter Karte oder gutem Navi die Lage erkunden.
Ich würde mit diesen Leuten Kontakt auf nehmen 
http://www.hsv-deswalm.nl/#6

Viel Spaß beim Angeln und Petri Heil

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Checco (6. November 2015)

*AW: An der swalm in Holland angeln ?*

Ich hab die Schwalm auf der deutschen Seite beangelt, bis zur Grenze nach Holland, ich habe da überwiegend Barsche und Döbel gefangen.


----------



## filli8183 (7. November 2015)

Hast du denn eine Straße oder mal Abbildung ?


----------

